# Innovation/Idea histories



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Since most of the current trends in archery were starting off when I started shooting archery (1995) I was wondering who came up with the ideas vs. who made them mainstream?

Trying to get this discussion going in Genpop is a losing proposition(the whole I shoot this bow so they must have invented it thing), I'm just curious since like I said I've only been around archery since 95 and I'm too lazy to learn how to research the patents well.

Here are some of my questions/observations about firsts and I could easily be wrong this is just what I have seen in my limitied time and heard second hand.

Parallel limbs - the first I remember seeing were on an XI, they were premolded if I remember and looked similar to the X-force of today.

Solo cam - I remember seeing pictures of the Dynabow which looked like a single cam without the idler wheel

Shoot thru cables - The first production ones I remember were the fury x cams but that was 98 if I remember and I shot with a couple of people that had made their own cable spreaders and cables in 95 and they said that you could order ones from someone quite a bit earliers than that (Kudlacek?) so what is the history of shoot thru?

Rubber dampeners - Obviously Simms is in there but I seem to recall the dampeners in the risers from Martin earlier than that, any earlier sighting?

I'm just curious about the history of the different innovations and any info or discussion would be great. Also not just these ideas but any of the histories of the products we see nowadays.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, I'll start.

U.S. patent no. 3486495 - Allen Compound Bow Patent 1969


----------

